# 1937 Schwinn Motorbike Stutz Badged



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

I just got home with this. Its a 37 Schwinn Motorbike. Badged as a Stutz Here are some pics. The serial number has a diamond with a 7 above it, anyone know what the diamond is all about?


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

Some more pics
found some cool paperwork in the tank too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2016)

That is beyond AMAZING!!!!!:eek::eek:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 24, 2016)

WOW!! That bike is SOOO cool!!! I like your garden bike and your dog too! Wow that bike is awesome!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Now that is sweet! Congrats on a great find. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 24, 2016)

Saw it when it was first found.....nice score 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 24, 2016)

Where is the world's fair decal at?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Where is the world's fair decal at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I thought that was 1939?


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Saw it when it was first found.....nice score
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Yes it came from Tim Brandt


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone know what the diamond stamped above the serial # is for?


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

More pics
I like the chicken basket!!!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 24, 2016)

That bike is amazing.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 24, 2016)

NICE FIND!  A '38!
ACQUISITION FROM PORTLAND I PRESUME?
THE 7 WITH DIAMOND IS PROBABLY BECAUSE THE BIKE
WAS OWNED BY A DELIVERY SERVICE TO KEEP TRACK OF THEIR BIKES.
NOTICE THE KEY CUT DOWN AND WITH A HOLE IN IT, NO DOUBT TO
HANG ON A HOOK.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

No not from Portland. It was in the middle of Wisconsin

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Jul 24, 2016)

Holy smokes - super nice find - Congrats !!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 24, 2016)

...


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE FIND!  A '38!
> ACQUISITION FROM PORTLAND I PRESUME?
> THE 7 WITH DIAMOND IS PROBABLY BECAUSE THE BIKE
> WAS OWNED BY A DELIVERY SERVICE TO KEEP TRACK OF THEIR BIKES.
> ...



Hi Wes I was thinking with the small serial # stamp and with the front tank strap being way forward that it is 37??????


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Hi Wes I was thinking with the small serial # stamp and with the front tank strap being way forward that it is 37??????




If you go by the serial number list that was posted by Balloontyre, your serial number is a 1938 number.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 24, 2016)

Balloontyre??? He's an Elgin guy!!
LOL!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> If you go by the serial number list that was posted by Balloontyre, your serial number is a 1938 number.



Anyone have a link to this list?


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2016)

Great find, and great bike. Love the Stutz head badge. Give your Bulldog a hug for me. I am VERY partial to Bulldogs. They have such great personalities. I had one a few years back, his name was Stonewall, I miss him terribly. Again, congrats.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I thought that was 1939?



Had one in 33 too

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 25, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Had one in 33 too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



That little decal on the fender is in fact a worlds fair decal. 1933 A Century of progress Chicago.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Anyone have a link to this list?




Down near the bottom of the first page. 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Down near the bottom of the first page.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/



I wouldn't take that list as gospel... there are A serial 38 frames and I have yet to see an E or F 41 frame. D,E,F are 40 from what I've been told by the schwinn lords and have seen. This list was probably compiled when everyone thought fork bumpers where 41 only... except for the cantilever frames this is not true. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 25, 2016)

Have the same diamond on my Panther, never found out what it meant.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 25, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Have the same diamond on my Panther, never found out what it meant.



That is interesting anyone positively know what the diamond is for above the serial number?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 25, 2016)

Great bike!


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 26, 2016)

stoney said:


> Great find, and great bike. Love the Stutz head badge. Give your Bulldog a hug for me. I am VERY partial to Bulldogs. They have such great personalities. I had one a few years back, his name was Stonewall, I miss him terribly. Again, congrats.



Hi Stoney
Thanks for the message. Bandit is my little bulldog's name I will tell him you said hello. He is 4 months old and a very good little dog. We have taught him to roll over, shake hands, play dead which is what he was supposed to be doing in the picture. He is the 4th bulldog we have had. (Bruno, Spike, Knuckles and Bandit).
Also I am very happy to have the Stutz Motorbike too it has some great features to it and is in nice original condition.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 26, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Have the same diamond on my Panther, never found out what it meant.



Does anyone know positively what the diamond stamp was for by the serial number?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Does anyone know positively what the diamond stamp was for by the serial number?



I think i remember hearing once, that it means something was repaired at the factory. Don't quote me on that though.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh cool thanks for the info

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 28, 2016)

Killer Find and bike Frank...can't wait to see it all cleaned up....keep the basket on it for the dog so he can go cruising with you!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 28, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Killer Find and bike Frank...can't wait to see it all cleaned up....keep the basket on it for the dog so he can go cruising with you!!



Yeah, the basket kinda rocks honestly....the history 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

